# Product review



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I have a SIG P250C chambered in .40 cal. I had a Streamlight *TLR-1* light on it and was happy with it.

The info. rated the *TLR-1* at 300 Lumens. But, when I bought it and it arrived, it said on the factory box, that it was rated at up to 135 Lumens. It seemed to be bright enough, so I kept it.

Recently, I came across some info. on a Streamlight *TLR-1 HL* that was rated at 630 Lumens. It also had a strobe feature that I was more or less, indifferent about. I was curious enough to do some more research, and ended up ordering one.

It arrived today, and what a difference in light output. It's night and day difference. The *TLR-1 HL* is so much more powerful, it's almost funny. And, after messing around with it's strobe feature, it's kinda nice to have it, vs. not having it.

Anyways, I'm very glad that I decided to order one. It's very well-made, as Streamlight products are in general. It was only about $30.00 more than what the *TLR-1* cost. Both were purchased off E-Bay. The *TLR-1* was about $95.00 at the time w/free shipping. The *TLR-1 HL* was $125.99 w/free shipping.

If you are considering a firearms light, check out the* TLR-1 HL*. You won't regret buying one.


----------



## Kennydale (Jun 10, 2013)

They need a "LIKE" button here. Nice review.


----------

